# Dfw



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Any get togethers for the DFW area?


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

I beleive Steve (aka GTO Dealer) at Alan Young Pontiac in Ft. Worth is having something the 2nd Sat. in Dec. @ 11:00 am. Not confirmend.
arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

conformed next weekend


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Confirmed! We have gtg's the 2nd Saturday of every month, we usually all start showing up around 11 and cruise to lunch around 12-1230 :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

wish I could go.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

fly down mike get a taxi hang around get another taxi fly home!!!!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Taxis can fly? :lol: Just being dumb, I didn't get a day off this weekend, stayed Saturday and Sunday to re-tile floor (what a friggin' job). :willy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

t tried to warn you


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

so yall didnt get ANY videos taken did ya?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

duraz28 said:


> t tried to warn you


Dude, the old tile came up easy it was the "newer" tile that kicked my ass. I was here Saturday (8:30a.m. - 8:00p.m.) and Sunday (10:00a.m. - 9:00p.m.), this weekend sucked.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> so yall didnt get ANY videos taken did ya?


Nope......


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

no video unless you want security video of me picking my nose down stairs in the lobby sunday morning.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

*shivers*


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

duraz28 said:


> no video unless you want security video of me picking my nose down stairs in the lobby sunday morning.


 :lol:


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Confirmed! We have gtg's the 2nd Saturday of every month, we usually all start showing up around 11 and cruise to lunch around 12-1230 :cheers


Would you list the location? How many GTO's show up?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

alan young pontiac 820 and hwy 26 about half way between fort worth and dallas cant answer on how many will be there steve will have to answer that im gonna try to be there


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

On a slow day we'll have 6 or so, on a good day we'll have around 40 GTO's.... judging from the weather, I'd say 7 or so. :cheers
BTW, the address is 7724 N.E. Loop 820 North Richland Hills, TX 76180, we are on the southeast corner of HWY26 and 820, if you need directions give me a call at 817-589-3316!


----------



## jskwarek (Dec 9, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Confirmed! We have gtg's the 2nd Saturday of every month, we usually all start showing up around 11 and cruise to lunch around 12-1230 :cheers



OK I am still trying to figure out yall's GTO lingo what is a GTG?

I missed this months so I guess I will have to try and make next months. I wish I would have found this forum before I bought my GTO at Ewing. I could have given you another sale.

Jeff


----------



## jskwarek (Dec 9, 2005)

Nevermind I think I figured it out. GTG = Get together?

Hey I am not as dumb as my wife says :willy:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

jskwarek said:


> Nevermind I think I figured it out. GTG = Get together?
> 
> Hey I am not as dumb as my wife says :willy:


:lol: No problem man!


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

This SAT. JAN 7th?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

NT91 said:


> This SAT. JAN 7th?


2nd Saturday the 14th..... we'll be here around 11 and cruise to lunch around noon - 12:30.


----------



## tmac4468 (Oct 16, 2005)

Where is lunch? Terry hopes to have my QS 04 out of the body shop (front bumper work) next Fri. Maybe I'll just pick it up around 11!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

tmac4468 said:


> Where is lunch? Terry hopes to have my QS 04 out of the body shop (front bumper work) next Fri. Maybe I'll just pick it up around 11!


We all decide before we cruise out.......


----------

